# Make aheads



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

I find I only really have time to enjoy the kitchen on the weekends, so I cook almost all day on Sunday's. I try to prepare dishes in advance, at least as far as the entree's go, or the meaty portion of the meal. I usually start marinating a roast pork loin ( a family favorite) and mix up a meat loaf (which I will leave the recipe for in a minute, and if I have the time I construct a chili or a Spaghetti sauce (that you'd have to kill me to get this one). I usually put in twelve hour days so Tracy has to do the cooking, on her own she couldn't boil water, I've seen her ruin Kraft dinner ( I must really love this woman), so if I do enough up front we make it through the week alright. Most of my best recipe's are crock pot or slow cooker types but this one for meat loaf has always been a hit.Wes's Pinwheel Meatloaf1/2 pound ground beef1/2 pound ground pork1/2 pound ground veal1 cup grated chedder cheese1 can drained mushrooms1 frozen package spinachsaltpepperoragano2 sheets of waxed paper about 24 inches long(you can do all this with just beef but the other meats give a variety of consistancy and flavor)In a big mixing bowl combine all the meats well. Add salt, pepper and oragano(about a teaspoon of each for taste you can also add some sweet basil if you want it's really good if it's fresh) mix it all up and set it aside. Partially cook the spinach according to the directions, I usually just put a cup of water in a pot and bring it to a boil, drop the frozen cube of spinach in and leave it until it's thawed out, but I don't bring it back to a boil. Drain the spinach and set aside. Drain the mushrooms and set aside. Now it's time to work.Put a piece of the wax paper down on the counter and drop your ball of meat in the center and flatten it out a little. Put the second piece of wax paper on top and get your rolling pin out. You need to shape the meat into a rectangle that's about 1/2 inch thick in all places. If you have trouble getting the edges square, use the bottom piece of wax paper to help you roll the edge back into the main body of the rectangle and try again. It doesn't have to be perfect.Once you have your rectangle spread the spinach out evenly across it, then spread 3/4 of the mushrooms out across it, then top with 3/4 of the cheese. Now it's time to roll it into a loaf. Use the bottom layer of wax paper as your tool and start rolling on the short side. The wax paper should help you keep your roll tight.Cook your loaf in a loaf pan if possible but any oven roasting pan will do, cover it with tin foil and bake at 375 for 40 minutes, uncover and top with remaining mushrooms and cheese and cook for another 10-15 minutes.Serve this with Green Been Cassarole and your looking at a favorite meal of mine. Enjoy.WesP.S. I have about a dozen other really good make aheads I'll share when we get back.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 1999)

That meat loaf sounds good.What's so secret about your spaghetti sauce? Can't tell, huh?Look forward to your other recipes.Are you stocking your freezer for your return from honeymoon?------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Wes - have you ever read the book Frozen Assests? It's all about cooking for a day or two for the whole month! I try to do this as much as possible myself as by the time I get home from the gym during the week the last thing I want to do is cook. Looking forward to more recipes from you. We'll get that spaghetti sauce from you yet... *grin*Ty


----------

